# Turkey Seminars?



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Does anybody know when Cabela's or anybody else is having a seminar on turkey hunting. I have been turkey hunting for 4 years going on my fith year and still have not yet gotten a turkey. I can call them in but they get hung up about 50 to 80 yrds out. 

Thanks in advance for any help that you can provide?

I would really like to get one this year. 

fulldraw


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122279


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Tom is a great guy but Carson City is a little bit of drive for a seminar. I know Cabela's has one in Feb. or March. 

Thanks for the info,


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

fulldraw, If you'd like to give me a call, I'll try and help you over the phone. I give lots of 
" telephone calling lessons " ......lol 

Happy to help any way I can. Shoot me a PM if you'd like to talk some Turkey.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Keep an eye on this page....I am guessing they will be updating it with the 2006 Schedule. 

http://www.mi-nwtf.org/Workshops.htm


Or look for Dan Potter's contact info on the same page...I talked with him a couple years ago and remember he was good about calling back. I am sure he can get you some dates and locations.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

You can download it off the DNR's site...you'll find a full list of all the workshops and seminars in the state for this spring that contacted the DNR and asked to have their event listed. There's a bunch.


----------



## TradeMark (Sep 16, 2004)

> Thunderhead: fulldraw, If you'd like to give me a call, I'll try and help you over the phone. I give lots of
> " telephone calling lessons " ......lol


Yeah he does, bad thing is Tom makes you call his 1-900 number (dirty turkey talk line) ..:yikes: LOL

Tom's sounds can make you melt away. I could listen to him for hours. If you get a chance fulldraw give him a call. It is worth it!!! I would be willing to bunk with him in a cabin just to listen too what he has to offer on turkeys all over again.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LMAO 1-900 number...........hey, that isn't a bad idea


----------



## stuka1166 (Dec 26, 2005)

Williams Gunsight in Davison is having a Turkey seminar on April 1st from 10:00 am-1:00 pm.

There will be tactics, calling, and you can bring your gun and pattern it there as well.


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

all depends on what season your hunting them in. its tough to get them when there henned up. getting them 50-80 yds. and not comming in sounds like you need to use decoys. Semminars are great tools. Where do you live?


----------

